# Please, need help identifying this Colnago frame



## Colyer (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm glad I stumbled onto this site yesterday. I seem to have the same problem a few of the other people posting messages here have. I bought a Colnago Super (?) on ebay but I can't seem to find any type of ID# on the bike to identify what year or model it is, Not on the bottom bracket or seat tube or anywhere else (On the outside anyway..)
What I did find, which is kind of curious was a number # 446 stamped on the "Right-rear Campagnolo fork end" where the rear derrailleur is situated.
The frame is 52cm.,with chromed fork and rear stays including Campy fork ends (which have been painted over.). The paint job is Beautiful in my opinion, very glossy.
The frame has the bottom bracket clover cut-out drain and the words "Colnago Brev." stamped into the bottom bracket also.
It has a clover pattern stamped where the top tube and downtube intersect at the head tube, also on the rear brake brake bridge and the name colnago also stamped on the seat-tube lugs. The tubing is NOT rounded it's undulated or Gilco (SP??, is that right?).
I've included a few pics to illustrate what I mean..I apologize for not beeing able to describe this bike in a more professional manner, but I don't know much of the lingo.
In any case I would appreciate the benefit of your combined knowledge in identifying this frame.
Thank you 
Colyer Rollins


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Beautiful bike..*

This is the first time I have logged onto this site. I own a Colnago Master X-Light, I am no expert but it's probably a late 80's Colnago steel frame that has been repainted (very well done also). You might try posting this on the Complete bikes, frames, forks forum. I don't think this site is viewed that often....you have a very nice bike!

Dino


----------



## coralhead1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*some thoughts...*

beautiful bike! its not an original Colnago paint job, but somebody did really did some nice work. I just bought a Master Piu off ebay, and have learned very little about these earlier bikes. I can tell from your front fork it was built before 1989, at which time they went to a straight chromed fork. it was probably repainted because Colnago had a lot of trouble with the paint they were using back then...chipped very easily (mine is pretty chipped up...the good news is that it is brushed chrome underneath, so still no rust). the tubing is made for Colnago by columbus, called Profilo S4 Gilco tubing. no other bike has it, as far as I know (Colnago patent), so you definately have a Colnago (interesting note, just saw in this forum that they wont be making the all steel bikes any more...so that distinctive tubing wont be used any more? and I wonder where he got the decals after the painting). anyway, heres a thread I put out when I got my bike...Spirito seems to know quite a bit about them. some links to some catologue pics as well. 

good luck!


----------



## coralhead1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*whoops...*

heres the thread...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=14675&highlight=colnago+master+piu


----------

